# !cottage cheese!



## AKIRA (Jul 18, 2006)

Ok how in the HELL are you guys eating this?  This was so hard for me to eat.  Not just the taste, but really from the way it feels in my mouth.  I have to have water just to make sure it goes down.

I bought 2 types.  One that is fat free and one with some milk fat.  I just wanted to try to see which was worse/better, but theyre both Publix brands.  That might be why I am suffering so much.

Which ones arent as vomit-inducing(hah)?  I was eating mine right out of its container...how do you guys eat it?

Oh yea, WHEN would one eat this?


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 18, 2006)

Fuck cottage cheese. I ate it for three days, now I can't even say cottage cheese without dry heaving.


----------



## jaim91 (Jul 18, 2006)

Usually, people eat it before bed because it has a slow digesting protein that will make sure it takes longer for the body to go into the catabolic state during sleep. Or anytime during the day for a snack 

I usually add either jam or maple syrup to my cottage cheese...it makes it a lot sweeter.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 18, 2006)

That's crazy. I can eat a whole container of it easy. I love the stuff. I can see how some people may not like the texture or taste though. Try the chive kind or adding spices to it. Or eating it with a couple crackers or something.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 18, 2006)

Fuck Ill try anything.  I got the small churn kind...


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 18, 2006)

I did a search and found some different things people do with it:

http://bodybuilding.about.com/od/healthyrecipes/a/cottagecheese.htm

http://il.essortment.com/cottagecheeser_ruow.htm


----------



## taiyed7210 (Jul 18, 2006)

I find it odd that a person could not like cottage cheese.....has to be in their head not their tastebuds.....try cass clay


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 18, 2006)

Get a creamed cottage cheese

or add fruit, oat bran, and some stevia.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 18, 2006)

taiyed7210 said:
			
		

> I find it odd that a person could not like cottage cheese.....has to be in their head not their tastebuds.....try cass clay



I gag just looking at the stuff. And it's definitely in my tasebuds


----------



## MyK (Jul 18, 2006)

I add it to my scrambled eggs!


----------



## studen77 (Jul 18, 2006)

LOL! Did you read my 'How to stomach cottage cheese' thread?? 

I tried it for the 1st time 2 weeks ago and thought I was gonna be sick...the texture..chunky, yet gooey, ohhh it felt so disgusting..and the taste..

But hey bro! I love it now! It's best with fruit hands down!! I have it apples/peaches and its so freakin great with em! I just slice up my fruit and put dabs of it on top of the pieces as I eat them. It's great!

But to return to eating it plain, right out of the cart...that can never happen again.


----------



## leg_press (Jul 18, 2006)

Eating half fat cottage cheese atm with a large banana and sf maple syrup mixed in and it doesnt taste bad, havin sugar free squash to wash it down tho.


----------



## fufu (Jul 18, 2006)

I put in some PB. If I throw it in a shake the taste goes away alot.


----------



## assassin (Jul 18, 2006)

lol for me it's the easiest meal to prepare ....so it's the best food i have ...idon't  care that much for tastes ...lol


----------



## MyK (Jul 18, 2006)

it tastes better with a glass of white wine!


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jul 18, 2006)

I hate cottage cheese, but I mix it with grape jelly and it tastes great.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 18, 2006)

I like it


----------



## fufu (Jul 18, 2006)

I should start mixing in some fruit jellies.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 18, 2006)

Try Breakstone's 2% if you can find it.


----------



## fufu (Jul 18, 2006)

Ugh, I actually got that brand today and I hated it. I wanted to puke, good thing it was in a shake and got mixed around with other stuff. I like the Friendship brand 1%. It tastes nummay.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 18, 2006)

I mix it in a shake, generally. Helps give good consistancy, and has very little flavor.

OR, mix in 1 tablespoon of natural peanut butter. looks like baby crap, but it is DEEEELISH. and good on apple slices


----------



## MyK (Jul 18, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> I mix it in a shake, generally. Helps give good consistancy, and has very little flavor.
> 
> OR, mix in 1 tablespoon of natural peanut butter. looks like baby crap, but it is DEEEELISH. *and good on apple slices*


and hookers breasts!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 18, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> and hookers breasts!!


----------



## Valias (Jul 18, 2006)

Heh, i've never had a problem stomaching cottage cheese. Also it's my primary last meal of the day so i couldn't live without it. But then again i would eat dirt if it was proven it would put muscle mass on...


----------



## maniclion (Jul 19, 2006)

Tonight I put a couple spoonfuls on sliced chicken breast and mixed it with a little corn, salsa and spinach pasta.  It was like mozzarella and sour cream in one.

But I was raised on cottage cheese so it doesn't bother me, my Dad used to make ham and cottage cheese sandwiches.


----------



## Johnny Begood (Jul 19, 2006)

... it definitely takes some getting use too. I can now eat it by the tub no problem.

It took me a while, but stay with it, it's like everything in this game, if it was that easy we'd all be 'Arnolds'..... also, remember just because somethings good for you doesn't mean it going to be nice! persevere.

Try eating it with some fruit and veg, a mouth of Cottage cheese + a bite of cucumber, tomatoe, pepper.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 19, 2006)

I liked it alot at first, and I ate a ton of it the first two nights. Then I tried eating it the third day and I puked. I'll never eat it again. It's kinda like the time I got real sick drinking bourbon, I can't even smell the stuff now without almost yaking.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 19, 2006)

Johnny Begood said:
			
		

> ... it definitely takes some getting use too. I can now eat it by the tub no problem.
> 
> It took me a while, but stay with it, it's like everything in this game, if it was that easy we'd all be 'Arnolds'..... also, remember just because somethings good for you doesn't mean it going to be nice! persevere.
> 
> Try eating it with some fruit and veg, a mouth of Cottage cheese + a bite of cucumber, tomatoe, pepper.




I ate the rest of the carton last night and it was a bit better.  I had a glass of water to help send it down the hatch.  Its just the way it feels, like putting a finger down my throat.  I gotta hold it in my cheeks for a second, take a breath and swallow...preferably with water.

I will try it with fruit and see if that helps.  I just wanted to know if publix was another reason why it could of been so painful.

I agree with developing a tolerance though.  It took forever with protein shakes, but I got that down.  I still cant do ANY protein bars though.

Small churn or Large churn?


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 19, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Small churn or Large churn?




Ug, even the word chrun makes my stomach.... Churn.


----------



## Pedigree (Jul 19, 2006)

I just eat it plain. I don't think it's the greatest tasting stuff in the world, but it's also not the worst stuff I've eaten.
I know some people mix whey, applesauce, or jelly with it.


----------



## shm353 (Jul 20, 2006)

The thought of combining cottage cheese and natural pb used to gross me out, 
  Then I tried it... BAMM!

Now I'm hooked on it and I eat it every night.
 Breakstone's and Smuckers crunchy style natural
 My body actually crave's it.


----------



## goob (Mar 21, 2007)

Just tried cottage cheese for the first time..

This stuff is fucking disgusting!  I don't think mixing it with anything else is going to help, this stuffs got pineapple chunks.  3 mouthfulls and I can't force any more down.  Yuk.

What can be used as an alternative?


----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2007)

Casein protein is a good sub IMO. Costs more.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 21, 2007)

goob said:


> Just tried cottage cheese for the first time..
> 
> This stuff is fucking disgusting!  I don't think mixing it with anything else is going to help, this stuffs got pineapple chunks.  3 mouthfulls and I can't force any more down.  Yuk.
> 
> What can be used as an alternative?



I had been using fruit for some time and its nullified the effect but I still end up gagging.

But Uthinkso came up with a brilliant idea.  YOGURT WORKS.  I can eat cottage cheese by the jug and not have to gag.


----------



## the nut (Mar 21, 2007)

Lol, I thought this was a thread about cellulite!


----------



## KelJu (Mar 21, 2007)

I eat about 5 of the largest tubs a week. Sometimes I gag. I don't really like it very much, but I do what I have to to get the job done.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 21, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I eat about 5 of the largest tubs a week. Sometimes I gag. I don't really like it very much, but I do what I have to to get the job done.



Too much sodium IMO.  Sodium = high bp.


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 21, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I had been using fruit for some time and its nullified the effect but I still end up gagging.
> 
> But Uthinkso came up with a brilliant idea.  YOGURT WORKS.  I can eat cottage cheese by the jug and not have to gag.



Well I took the frame work for my push/pull/legs routine from you, so its only fair right!!!

People helping people, thats what I like to see. As I type this I've got the blueberry yogurt/lowfat cottage cheese going on with two fish oil caps and a couple almonds for flare.

CAN YOU DIG IT!!!


----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Too much sodium IMO.  Sodium = high bp.



I eat alot like Kelju but I eat the no sodium added kind. 25 mg's per 1/2 cup. Not bad at all.


----------



## Double D (Mar 21, 2007)

I cant eat the stuff either, grosses me out!


----------



## bigsahm21 (Mar 21, 2007)

Don't eat cottage cheese!!!

It's all lies, I tell you, it's bad for you.  In fact, no lie, that shit will kill you.

I ate it when I was 8 and threw up.  Ate it again 6 months ago and got food poisoning...threw up like 800 times.

I'm afraid I wouldn't live to tell about it if I tried it again...


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 22, 2007)

bigsahm21 said:


> Don't eat cottage cheese!!!
> 
> It's all lies, I tell you, it's bad for you.  In fact, no lie, that shit will kill you.
> 
> ...




Well one thing I don't do, is eat it at my fourth meal. My fourth meal is eaten on the way to the gym, and movement and excersion after dairy would probably get anyone the ill.


----------



## El Hefe (Mar 22, 2007)

Cottage cheese is delicious, I like to eat the hood brand, best tasting I think.  If you don't like it just gulp it down anyway.  I dont care much for tuna but i force myself to eat it almost everyday


----------



## kicka19 (Mar 23, 2007)

im not a big fan either, I eat about 1/2 a big tub at night both bulking and cutting.  I usually mix in apple sauce, its the no sugar added type but still has sugar, usually wash the cottage cheese down with some type of diet soda,  fat free CC tastes horrid but worth it IMO


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 23, 2007)

I don't mind the taste so much, it's the texture I can't stand. I have to contrast it with say apples, or celery. I've gone through 4 tubs this week.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 23, 2007)

I do actually like it. I just can't stomach the fact of eating it before bed. I was lucky because I found some inexpensive casein protein at a local health food store. I think a half of a serving of it equals a serving of cottage cheese for about the same price.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 23, 2007)

obviously not good on a cut but I spread it on a slice of whole wheat bread. also honey or syrup is supposed to be good. If i eat it plain i just throw some fruit in it.


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 23, 2007)

danny81 said:


> obviously not good on a cut but I spread it on a slice of whole wheat bread. also honey or syrup is supposed to be good. If i eat it plain i just throw some fruit in it.





why isn't whole wheat bread good on a cut? carbs sure, but other than that.....


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 23, 2007)

Whole Grain is better than Whole Wheat


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 23, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Whole Grain is better than Whole Wheat




I eat whole grain myself, I'm just curious why the whole wheat is bad on a cut.


----------



## musclehead24 (Mar 25, 2007)

I mix mine with yogurt to mask the taste. As for the texture it doesnt bother me, but I do chase it down with water.


----------



## jamie1888 (Mar 28, 2007)

Last night, I sprinkled some Sugar Free Jello powder (cherry) in some cottage cheese & added a couple diced up strawberries; it was SOOOO GOOD!!!
It was like dessert!


----------



## ABCs (Mar 28, 2007)

jamie1888 said:


> Last night, I sprinkled some Sugar Free Jello powder (cherry) in some cottage cheese & added a couple diced up strawberries; it was SOOOO GOOD!!!
> It was like dessert!



Are you serious? I have like 10 SF Jello packets that I haven't even made yet. Maybe that it the secret for me to be able to stomach that hideous substance known as cottage cheese. I'll have to give this a go.


----------



## akiss49ers (Mar 28, 2007)

I love that stuff plain and raw


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 28, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Maybe that it the secret for me to be able to stomach that *hideous substance* known as cottage cheese. I'll have to give this a go.




You bite your tongue Mr.


----------



## jamie1888 (Mar 28, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Are you serious? I have like 10 SF Jello packets that I haven't even made yet. Maybe that it the secret for me to be able to stomach that hideous substance known as cottage cheese. I'll have to give this a go.




Trust me! I don't even like cottage cheese... but, I LOVE sugar and anything sweet! With some strawberries, cherry powder and some splenda; it was like candy!


----------



## Andywit (Mar 28, 2007)

try cottage cheese with mushed up banana in it, I know it sounds sick but it's the biz.


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 28, 2007)

Andywit said:


> try cottage cheese with mushed up banana in it, I know it sounds sick but it's the biz.




sounds good.


----------



## ABCs (Mar 28, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> You bite your tongue Mr.



LoL What?


----------



## ABCs (Mar 28, 2007)

jamie1888 said:


> Trust me! I don't even like cottage cheese... but, I LOVE sugar and anything sweet! With some strawberries, cherry powder and some splenda; it was like candy!



Haha, I would eat cottage cheese right before bed if I were ever to start eating it so I would drop the fruit and just use the SF Jello and possibly a little splenda.


----------



## jamie1888 (Mar 28, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Haha, I would eat cottage cheese right before bed if I were ever to start eating it so I would drop the fruit and just use the SF Jello and possibly a little splenda.




Should I drop the fuit?    In the grand scheme of things, 4 medium strawberries have 14 calories and 3g of carbs (according to fitday.com)..
is that bad for me? (someone trying to cut A LOT of fat?)   
I love the strawberries in there! But, if it's going to slow my progress, I will cut 'em.  

Also, it's my understanding that you shouldn't eat protein without either some fat or some fiber; so, do you still add the fat on the meal before bed? I have no problem eating a spoonful of Almond Butter any chance I can!


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 28, 2007)

Hell I eat cottage cheese as my protein for breakfast and I eat it at night as well. I'd work at the cottage cheese factory if I could.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 28, 2007)

i grew up eating large curd whole milk cottage cheese as a side dish  whenever we had hamburgers. i eat the low fat types now but i love it just like it is.


----------



## ABCs (Mar 28, 2007)

jamie1888 said:


> Should I drop the fuit?    In the grand scheme of things, 4 medium strawberries have 14 calories and 3g of carbs (according to fitday.com)..
> is that bad for me? (someone trying to cut A LOT of fat?)
> I love the strawberries in there! But, if it's going to slow my progress, I will cut 'em.
> 
> Also, it's my understanding that you shouldn't eat protein without either some fat or some fiber; so, do you still add the fat on the meal before bed? I have no problem eating a spoonful of Almond Butter any chance I can!



Honestly, a couple strawberries isn't going to stop your progress at all. I would take it out personally because I gain easily. 

Yes, eat the cottage hell, I mean cheese with some type of good fats. A spoonful of Almond/Naty PB will do ya good.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 21, 2007)

I just got some Breakstones. I wonder if it's as good as the package says... Probably not, but I'm going to try it anyway.


----------



## femalemuscle (Apr 22, 2007)

*dairy*

Dairy Makes U S0ft


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 22, 2007)

I mix 100g Cottage Cheese with a can of drained tuna, comes out a bit like tuna mayo. Shove it on a sandwich if you're in a hurry or with some veggies as a meal. I also put some into an omellette while it was cooking, then folded the omelette over so the cc would melt inside, mmmmm.........was great!


----------



## the nut (Apr 22, 2007)

Dairy makes me hard!


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 22, 2007)

femalemuscle said:


> Dairy Makes U S0ft



Is this even serious?

Ive been eating Breakstones as well.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 22, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Is this even serious?
> 
> Ive been eating Breakstones as well.



WTF.......Breakstones????

Femalemuscle, soft as in muscle, or the pants party??? IF your implication is the later I'm gonna have to call ya dead wrong on that one


----------



## femalemuscle (Apr 22, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Is this even serious?
> 
> Ive been eating Breakstones as well.



when ure cutting for a show........................yep


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2007)

Dairy actually helps with metabolism.

it makes you soft because it is so calorically dense.  it is a bbing myth that wont die.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 22, 2007)

I gotta admit, some of her comments are entertaining.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 22, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> WTF.......Breakstones????
> 
> Femalemuscle, soft as in muscle, or the pants party??? IF your implication is the later I'm gonna have to call ya dead wrong on that one



It is a brand of cottage cheese. Anyway supposedly Breakstone's has prebiotics in it and good for digestive health, etc.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 22, 2007)

vortrit said:


> It is a brand of cottage cheese. Anyway supposedly Breakstone's has prebiotics in it and good for digestive health, etc.



Ah....thank you. I eat 2.5cups a day of the stuff so I'll look for it on my next grocery rampage.

Just hit up Costco today for the orange roughy and chicken breast. God I love that place


----------



## vortrit (Apr 22, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Ah....thank you. I eat 2.5cups a day of the stuff so I'll look for it on my next grocery rampage.
> 
> Just hit up Costco today for the orange roughy and chicken breast. God I love that place



Yeah, we don't have a Costco, but I used to go there when I lived in Seattle. I generally only eat one serving of cottage cheese before bed. I think it only comes in one serving cups. I usually get the blue bunny kind so the price did not work out that much different. I think it was 2 dollars for 4 cups.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 22, 2007)

Clip from a small article I wrote:

Milk Does the Body Good

New studies suggest that calcium coming from dairy allows the body to burn fat quicker. Foods such as cheese, milk, yogurt, beans, legumes, broccoli and most dark-green leafy vegetables are a good source of calcium.

2-3 servings of diary helps burn fat. Researchers say this is because calcium stored in fat cells plays an important role in fat storage and breakdown. Low calcium diets cause calcitrophic hormones to produce which tell the body to make more fat and slow the process of using fat for energy down. Low calcium diets can slow down your metabolism. Calcium coming from dairy is shown to work twice as well for fat loss especially in the abdominal region.

Calcium is not going to make you lean as there is no magic solution. However, keeping a healthy lifestyle consisting of a good diet and exercise along with the added calcium will aid in the battle of the bulge.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 22, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Clip from a small article I wrote:
> 
> Milk Does the Body Good
> 
> ...



Thats good reading and it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 22, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Thats good reading and it makes a lot of sense.




Yeah, it does. Maybe I will have some cottage cheese now... Better yet, maybe I will go buy a large pizza.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 22, 2007)

Stick with the cottage cheese


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 22, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, it does. Maybe I will have some cottage cheese now... Better yet, maybe I will go buy a large pizza.





That passage jodi wrote could have some people believing in spot reduction.

"Calcium coming from dairy is shown to work twice as well for fat loss especially in the *abdominal region*."

Why there?


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 22, 2007)

I've been buying Friendship 1% CC - it is pretty good actually.  The consistency is still sort of nasty, but theres not much liquid in this brand and it tastes like string cheese did when I used to have it


----------



## Jodi (Apr 22, 2007)

I like the Friendship CC too.  It's so yummy


----------



## vortrit (Apr 22, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Stick with the cottage cheese



I had the cottage cheese with some almonds I bought yesterday.


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 22, 2007)

i like to put this on my cc Sriracha  with some almonds on top.  so good


----------



## vortrit (Apr 22, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> i like to put this on my cc Sriracha  with some almonds on top.  so good



That sounds really good. I love hot sauce. I almost always put some on my brown rice.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 22, 2007)

i get low fat CC and put a hella lot of pepper on it


----------



## vortrit (Apr 22, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> That passage jodi wrote could have some people believing in spot reduction.
> 
> "Calcium coming from dairy is shown to work twice as well for fat loss especially in the *abdominal region*."
> 
> Why there?




I hope all the people I've told it wasn't possible to spot reduce never read that.


----------



## nolefan9399 (Apr 22, 2007)

mix it with low fat yogurt


----------



## Nigeepoo (Apr 23, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I hope all the people I've told it wasn't possible to spot reduce never read that.


You can't spot-reduce by exercise. However, I firmly believe that you *can* spot-reduce by dieting. 

Restricting dietary carbs & alcohol reduces internal belly fat better than restricting dietary fats. I state this because dietary carbs & alcohol follow a different pathway (portal vein into liver) during digestion than dietary fats (lymphatic system to left subclavian vein into heart & around whole body).


----------



## vortrit (Apr 23, 2007)

Nigeepoo said:


> You can't spot-reduce by exercise. However, I firmly believe that you *can* spot-reduce by dieting.
> 
> Restricting dietary carbs & alcohol reduces internal belly fat better than restricting dietary fats. I state this because dietary carbs & alcohol follow a different pathway (portal vein into liver) during digestion than dietary fats (lymphatic system to left subclavian vein into heart & around whole body).




Fair enough.


----------

